

Some Thoughts on Why Open Offices Ruins Productivity - theologic
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnxsaWJlcmF0ZXlvdXJicmFpbnxneDo3YzkxYzVmMzc2MjQ0N2I2

======
theologic
The author was recommended by David Allen, of GTD fame. A lot of his thought
is leveraged and in the same school of Kahneman and Tversky.

